# Pashley U+2 tagalong - South / anywhere



## TB17 (2 Apr 2009)

Does any marvellous person have a Pashley U+2 that they are thinking of selling?
Please get in touch if so. Thanks.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Apr 2009)

HAven't seen one fro sale recently, but there is a "kiddyback tandem" on the CTC site: Link


----------



## TB17 (3 Apr 2009)

*Thanks, but I don't think it would work for me!*

Thanks, that looks really great, but my kids are both 4 years old. I'm also a bit dubious of riding a triplet (having never driven a tandem) and being female so lacking the upper body strength?


----------



## KatherineP (3 Jul 2009)

*I have a Pashley with 2 child seats I'm selling*

I've just advertised it on Gumtree and Craigs list. You can check out the pics on there or I can e-mail them directly to you.....that's if you haven't found one already.....I've asked £375 for it. I'm in Leyton, East London.


----------



## upandover (4 Jul 2009)

Several on ebay atm.

A search for pashley brings then all up.

Steve


----------



## KatherineP (4 Jul 2009)

*Pashley with twin seats*

There are lots of Pashley trikes on e-bay - even a u+2 - But there are no trikes with twin seats directly behind the rider.....facing out backwards to wave at all the the passing motorists.....


----------



## purpleronie (7 Jul 2009)

I have a u plus 2 for sale if OP still interested?


----------



## juliew1030 (9 Jul 2009)

*where r u*

hi how much and where are you based thanks


----------

